# Gents Open at Wallasey Sunday 28th July



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2012)

Theres an open at Wallasey opening for booking on Monday and im gonna book a slot for meself. If anybody fancies joining me or making up a fourball let me know :thup:

Its Â£35 each iirc.


----------



## Junior (Nov 7, 2012)

just sent you a pm mate.  I'd be up for this !


----------



## fat-tiger (Nov 7, 2012)

i could be up for this played wallasey in september really good course, montrose open week finishes on the friday down to liverpool for the weekend


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			i could be up for this played wallasey in september really good course, montrose open week finishes on the friday down to liverpool for the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Im gonna book a slot on Monday morning mate. I think Junior and a couple of others are up for it and are going to book all around the same tee time. I will be going for roughly 11ish then hopefully everybody can get either the same time or the ones before or after and we can all meet up


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2012)

I might manage a trip down for this. I'll hold of for now though.


----------



## Fish (Nov 8, 2012)

100% up for this, will book a slot on Monday also or happy to join up with anyone.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2012)

I will get this a bit more organised today, should hoepfully make the booking process a bit easier . Im not sure how fast these fill up but I would imagine pretty fast.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 8, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I will get this a bit more organised today, should hoepfully make the booking process a bit easier . Im not sure how fast these fill up but I would imagine pretty fast.
		
Click to expand...

This always fills up on the day, so don't be surprised. I've missed out on 2 occasions hopefully its 3rd time lucky!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			This always fills up on the day, so don't be surprised. I've missed out on 2 occasions hopefully its 3rd time lucky!
		
Click to expand...

Well thats a good indicator for us. I will be booking as soon as the website starts taking them.


----------



## Fish (Nov 8, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Well thats a good indicator for us. I will be booking as soon as the website starts taking them.
		
Click to expand...

I minute past midnight then on the Monday morning!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2012)

Fish said:



			I minute past midnight then on the Monday morning!
		
Click to expand...

Looks that way mate. Im just waiting on a few PM replies then we can hopefully get this organised and decide how we are going to get it booked etc


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I might manage a trip down for this. I'll hold of for now though.
		
Click to expand...

Fat tiger has got a few mates playing with him so you were next to post mate. Theres one space left for a fourball if you want it? Let me know.


If Valentino cant make it your next Fish


----------



## Fish (Nov 9, 2012)

I've cleaned my PM box now Birchy


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

Fish said:



			I've cleaned my PM box now Birchy 

Click to expand...

Cheers pal  Ive got my reply through now


----------



## 2blue (Nov 10, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			i could be up for this played wallasey in september really good course, montrose open week finishes on the friday down to liverpool for the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Is you going up to Montrose this next year then?? Thought it was in July....  do you mean Tassie??


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive managed to book my name on for 11:28 but website keeps stopping me from adding anymore names on. Im gonna try n ring them at 9. Stoopid thing!!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive managed to book my name on for 11:28 but website keeps stopping me from adding anymore names on. Im gonna try n ring them at 9. Stoopid thing!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've just got on and took the tee time immediately before you at 11.12 so we have 2 slots currently. I know you have 2 players to join you so if anyone wants to join me at 11.12 so there's a group of us, please feel free to add your name next to mine.

Thanks for the heads-up on this, great value and was on my hit list of courses for this year so 2 birds with 1 stone :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

They are having booking problems at Wallasey but the matter is in hand and they are phoning me back


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 12, 2012)

Fish said:



			I've just got on and took the tee time immediately before you at 11.12 so we have 2 slots currently. I know you have 2 players to join you so if anyone wants to join me at 11.12 so there's a group of us, please feel free to add your name next to mine.

Thanks for the heads-up on this, great value and was on my hit list of courses for this year so 2 birds with 1 stone :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've booked on with you Fish at 11:12.  I left your slot free Birchy for the others seeing as I hadn't posted on this until this morning.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I've booked on with you Fish at 11:12.  I left your slot free Birchy for the others seeing as I hadn't posted on this until this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate. I thought that might be you when i saw the name on the sheet . Just waiting for them to call me back now to confirm Stu & Junior have been added on.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I've booked on with you Fish at 11:12.  I left your slot free Birchy for the others seeing as I hadn't posted on this until this morning.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:  Just need 1 more now to make up our 3 ball.


Still tee times just before us so this could be a great mini-meet and open for only Â£35.00!


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 12, 2012)

Working the night before  .
Might keep an eye on it and if anything remains late on, think about finishing an hour or 2 early,then book it.
It's a great track, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive been phoning all afternoon. A guy took a message this morning and said i would get a call back and didnt so ive phoned about 3 or 4 times since and got nothing but a messaging service. Tried booking additional players on about 50 times as well online but nothing. Getting rather peed off with it now!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive been phoning all afternoon. A guy took a message this morning and said i would get a call back and didnt so ive phoned about 3 or 4 times since and got nothing but a messaging service. Tried booking additional players on about 50 times as well online but nothing. Getting rather peed off with it now!
		
Click to expand...

Don't let me down now mr birchy


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't let me down now mr birchy
		
Click to expand...

Can you get on Wallasey website? If you can go on and try and book your name next to mine at 11:28. All the other people have filled in their groups one by one. I dont wanna risk some bugger nicking your spots!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Can you get on Wallasey website? If you can go on and try and book your name next to mine at 11:28. All the other people have filled in their groups one by one. I dont wanna risk some bugger nicking your spots!
		
Click to expand...

I can't mate, don't worry if you can't ill have to try and book on Wednesday when I'm back.

Or I can pm you my details and you book me on and I'll sort you some cash when I'm back on Wednesday?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't mate, don't worry if you can't ill have to try and book on Wednesday when I'm back.

Or I can pm you my details and you book me on and I'll sort you some cash when I'm back on Wednesday?
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate. If you pm me all your details like date of birth and email address etc i will be able to sort it i think


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Right then Stu is booked on but somebody has decided it would be a good idea to fill the 3rd spot on our group up despite there being about a 100 other spots! We might have to get Junior to book on with Fish and Qwerty.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Right then Stu is booked on but somebody has decided it would be a good idea to fill the 3rd spot on our group up despite there being about a 100 other spots! We might have to get Junior to book on with Fish and Qwerty.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, get him in our 3 ball before the same potentially happens again! At least the 5 of us are all together-ish then.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

All sorted now, the guy who joined on our group is stus mate . Junior is now on the group before so we are all sorted


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Right then Stu is booked on but somebody has decided it would be a good idea to fill the 3rd spot on our group up despite there being about a 100 other spots! We might have to get Junior to book on with Fish and Qwerty.
		
Click to expand...

It might be in error as there are another 2 Lee Park golfers below you! I wonder if that is supposed to be a 3 ball of Lee Park player?

Also I now have someone in our 3rd spot! Is that Junior (Andrew Wright from Lymm)?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2012)

Fish said:



			It might be in error as there are another 2 Lee Park golfers below you! I wonder if that is supposed to be a 3 ball of Lee Park player?

Also I now have someone in our 3rd spot! Is that Junior (Andrew Wright from Lymm)?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate thats Junior . Stu has told me that the 3rd guy on our group is indeed his mate so now weve got 6 of us together


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Birchy said:



			All sorted now, the guy who joined on our group is stus mate . Junior is now on the group before so we are all sorted 

Click to expand...

OK, crossed replies then.

That's all good then :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 12, 2012)

Im Looking forward to this now, I believe it's a great course.
I hadn't really thought about until booking it reading the thread this morning. 
I checked the times thinking it would be almost booked up, when I saw it wasn't I thought I'd give it a whirl:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2012)

I may be doubtful for this as I normally go away around then, but I'm going to the ashes test the following week, so may change this year.

Anywhose, I may sign up, and if not available sell it onto someone on the forum nearer the time, if any interest.

So, I've looked at the start sheet and can see a space at 11.36, which has what I think is 2 of Stuc's mates - duffers and jay, Stu?

Or 11.04 has a Martin Humphreys - any of us on here?

The other things is  - has anyone got this unique ID number from your club - never asked for that before for an open, is it a new thing?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			The other things is  - has anyone got this unique ID number from your club - never asked for that before for an open, is it a new thing?
		
Click to expand...


CDH number is your england golf id its come online this year a Central database for handicap so qualifying comps are entered and handicap updated automatically, everyone is due one eventually and means currently handicap can be confirmed at any time.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

That unique ID thing your congu id. Every golfer registered with congu has a 10 digit lifetime number. It should be on any handicap certificate you print off and it could also be shown where your club shows it results too if they do them online. I think tech savvy clubs can put these numbers into their system and it comes up with the players details etc.


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2012)

It was on the top left of my handicap certificate so dependant on what system your club is using, download your certificate and look for it on their.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			CDH number is your england golf id its come online this year a Central database for handicap so qualifying comps are entered and handicap updated automatically, everyone is due one eventually and means currently handicap can be confirmed at any time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll check HDID.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 5, 2013)

This isn't too far way now, would anyone have any idea if this would be classed as a qualifier for handicap purposes with it being 3/4 Stableford and also of the Yellow tees. I've just given wallasey a call they don't even know.

Got to say I'm a bit dissapointed they've got us off the yellows, I've only just spotted it whilst checking the booking.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			This isn't too far way now, would anyone have any idea if this would be classed as a qualifier for handicap purposes with it being 3/4 Stableford and also of the Yellow tees. I've just given wallasey a call they don't even know.

Got to say I'm a bit dissapointed they've got us off the yellows, I've only just spotted it whilst checking the booking.
		
Click to expand...

Im a bit disappointed its only 3/4 too. Usually when they do that it means they cant be bothered having it as a qualifier imo.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 5, 2013)

The comp at Chorley is also on the Sunday that weekend so I kinda feel I'm missing out if Wallasey isnt a qualifier. Im having a scout around to see if I can find anything for the Saturday.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The comp at Chorley is also on the Sunday that weekend so I kinda feel I'm missing out if Wallasey isnt a qualifier. Im having a scout around to see if I can find anything for the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

It says full handicap here

http://wallasey.intelligentgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=1573


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It says full handicap here

http://wallasey.intelligentgolf.co.uk/competition.php?compid=1573

Click to expand...


It says 3/4 here :ears: 


http://www.wallaseygolfclub.com/visitors/open_competitions/


----------



## Birchy (Jul 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It says 3/4 here :ears: 


http://www.wallaseygolfclub.com/visitors/open_competitions/

Click to expand...

Ive looked for previous results of opens to see if they gave a clue but no luck :angry:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive looked for previous results of opens to see if they gave a clue but no luck :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to the secretary earlier who said the pro should know.  I've just got through to the pro and he said I needed to speak to the secretary.
:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I spoke to the secretary earlier who said the pro should know.  I've just got through to the pro and he said I needed to speak to the secretary.
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Have you rung the lady captain? 










:whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Have you rung the lady captain? 


Click to expand...


----------



## Junior (Jul 5, 2013)

If its individual then surely it mush be qualifying???


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 5, 2013)

Junior said:



			If its individual then surely it mush be qualifying???
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure if the fact it's off the yellows means they can't make it a qualifier.  You'd think a phone call to the club would clarify it but they havnt got a clue.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im not sure if the fact it's off the yellows means they can't make it a qualifier.  You'd think a phone call to the club would clarify it but they havnt got a clue.
		
Click to expand...

They could still have it as a qualifier as its a measured course with SSS and all the rest of it. By the sounds of your dealings with them today im not too hopeful though :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I spoke to the secretary earlier who said the pro should know.  I've just got through to the pro and he said I needed to speak to the secretary.
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We're talking the Wirral here, mate, the're different!







It's a very challenging course though, even off the yellows.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It's a very challenging course though, even off the yellows.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure it is mate :thup:     I was a bit grumpy this afternoon and fancied a moan. Been off work with some flu thing. Bored out ma heed!

Just had a top night watching the Human League in a field down the road so i'm right now :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im sure it is mate :thup:     I was a bit grumpy this afternoon and fancied a moan. Been off work with some flu thing. Bored out ma heed!
		
Click to expand...

I'll swap with yer... Im going stir crazy at home, i've even started helping with the housework...oo:


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2013)

So have we confirmed that its full or 3/4 and if so a qualifying round?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im sure it is mate :thup:     I was a bit grumpy this afternoon and fancied a moan. Been off work with some flu thing. Bored out ma heed!

Just had a top night watching the Human League in a field down the road so i'm right now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's allowed mate.
Human league, gerrin! Being from Manchester I'm sure "The lebanon" strikes a chord with you.:whoo:

A lot of people seem desperate to get a 0.1 back at Wallasey.......


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			So have we confirmed that its full or 3/4 and if so a qualifying round?
		
Click to expand...

Im still non the wiser mate  



Liverbirdie said:



			It's allowed mate.
Human league, gerrin! Being from Manchester I'm sure "The lebanon" strikes a chord with you.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Scouse humour Eh, you can't beat it! 

Talking of Scousers..   The Christians were on with them last night, I never knew they were from Liverpool. I used to think they were average at best but believe it or not they were brilliant last night, The baldy guy front man was a right character, very funny and an amazing voice.

Im hoping wallasey is a qualifier as I usually hit form about the end of July


----------



## Junior (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with LB, id have signed up for this anyoway, qualifier or not. Ive always fancied playing the course and to so it with a chance of winning a prize is even better.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			We're talking the Wirral here, mate, the're different!






Click to expand...

Quality


----------



## 2blue (Jul 7, 2013)

Can be Q of Yellows but not 3/4....  many Opens can't be a$$ed....  the best do reductions only


----------



## Birchy (Jul 23, 2013)

It now says 3/4 handicap on all parts of the website that I can see. Looks like its not gonna be a qualifying competition.


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It now says 3/4 handicap on all parts of the website that I can see. Looks like its not gonna be a qualifying competition.
		
Click to expand...

That's disappointing, I'm sure there was no mention of that when I booked. Had this down as an extra qualifier for me, yet another low blow


----------



## Birchy (Jul 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's disappointing, I'm sure there was no mention of that when I booked. Had this down as an extra qualifier for me, yet another low blow 

Click to expand...

Yeah I think we all did mate  

Lazy buggers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah I think we all did mate  

Lazy buggers.
		
Click to expand...

How many of us in there again? A mini-comp for the GM lot, not including Fish going on some of his latest scores......


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			How many of us in there again? A mini-comp for the GM lot, not including Fish going on some of his latest scores......
		
Click to expand...

Oi :angry:  

Just best card/nett score on the day, were all off 3/4's on the day so that's a good leveller. Â£5 a man winner takes all and the 1st rounds on him :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			Oi :angry:  

Just best card/nett score on the day, were all off 3/4's on the day so that's a good leveller. Â£5 a man winner takes all and the 1st rounds on him :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Only joking, our kid.

Sounds good to me. Just do it the same as the comp, then no need to mark anyone twice.

StuC - do you think your mates will be ok to swap groups around, so the forum lads are together. I think I'm in with duffers and Jay.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Only joking, our kid.

Sounds good to me. Just do it the same as the comp, then no need to mark anyone twice.

StuC - do you think your mates will be ok to swap groups around, so the forum lads are together. I think I'm in with duffers and Jay.
		
Click to expand...

You would say that losing only 1 shot 

Graveyard for us chompers this format but is suppose we have to give something back now and again :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You would say that losing only 1 shot 

Graveyard for us chompers this format but is suppose we have to give something back now and again :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Unless you want to insist on medal, stableford gives the chompers an advantage, 3/4 or not.

Anyway, you not in the chompers gang, now you don't get a shot on every hole. Your now in the chimps section.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Unless you want to insist on medal, stableford gives the chompers an advantage, 3/4 or not.

Anyway, you not in the chompers gang, now you don't get a shot on every hole. Your now in the chimps section.

Click to expand...

I was thinking treble handicap stableford 

Don't I know it, steady par for 3 points don't exist anymore  

Oooh ive been promoted too, whats after chimps section?? :whoo:

P.S We do need to have a medal game between us all sometime imo. That would be a right laugh


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2013)

:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2013)

Fish said:



View attachment 6922


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Love it, Fish.:thup:

Birchy, the chumps section beckons for you.

Chompers - Chimps - Chumps - Champs.  Cat 4,3,2,1 has new de-lineations.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2013)

What time we off fella's?

Are we meeting for breakfast aswell?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			What time we off fella's?

Are we meeting for breakfast aswell?
		
Click to expand...

Official start sheet:-

[TABLE="class: startsheettable maxslot3 table table-striped"]
[TR]
[TD]11:12[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]Robin Hopkins[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]David Hilditch[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]Andrew Wright[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]11:28[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]Scott Birchall[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]S Chadwick[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]O Knaggs   (July 10)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]11:36[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]James Parry[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]P Duffy[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]P Hurst[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]11:44[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]Martyn Day[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]Jonathan Grice[/TD]
[TD="class: slot"]Brian Jarvis[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]



I'm up for a brekky, I've asked a mate who lives near the score.

You travelling with the others, Stu?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2013)

I've had this recommended by a mate:-

http://www.hungryhorse.co.uk/index.php/pub-finder/details/seahorse-new-brighton

Normal big brekkie price is Â£6.29, but before 12 is Â£4.99.  What do we reckon 9.45 meet?

Can't see eggs benedict though Stu.


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2013)

I've found Yummy's and Porky's Pantry, both Cafe's just around the corner from the course. Not sure about opening hours though?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 24, 2013)

Im up for whatever 

Should be a good day :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			I've found Yummy's and Porky's Pantry, both Cafe's just around the corner from the course. Not sure about opening hours though?
		
Click to expand...

Porky's Pantry ain't a cafe


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			I've found Yummy's and Porky's Pantry, both Cafe's just around the corner from the course. Not sure about opening hours though?
		
Click to expand...

Yummys is open on a Sunday., according to yell.com The seahorse (Hungry horse) was recommended by a friend, and is also only about 4-5 minutes drive away from the course.

If we went to the hungry horse, you can probably park at the Morrisons on the seafront, walk 2 mins to the hob nobs section and get your cold drinks for the round. :thup:

The seahorse is next door, and is in a pleasant setting on the marine lake, but not too bothered, as any brekky will do.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yummys is open on a Sunday., according to yell.com The seahorse (Hungry horse) was recommended by a friend, and is also only about 4-5 minutes drive away from the course.

If we went to the hungry horse, you can probably park at the Morrisons on the seafront, walk 2 mins to the hob nobs section and get your cold drinks for the round. :thup:

The seahorse is next door, and is in a pleasant setting on the marine lake, but not too bothered, as any brekky will do.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate. Will give everybody chance to get plenty of drinks as well as hob nobs for the round


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

What time folks?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 25, 2013)

Junior said:



			What time folks?
		
Click to expand...

The Seahorse looks good to me, I'll aim to get there between 9:30 and 9:45.   Also happy to chuck Â£5 in the Pot :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The Seahorse looks good to me, I'll aim to get there between 9:30 and 9:45.   Also happy to chuck Â£5 in the Pot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. See you all there.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The Seahorse looks good to me, I'll aim to get there between 9:30 and 9:45.   Also happy to chuck Â£5 in the Pot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is this the one at Ellesmere Port? Seems a good way away if it is for a 9.30 - 9.45 brekky and tee off at 11.15?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Is this the one at Ellesmere Port? Seems a good way away if it is for a 9.30 - 9.45 brekky and tee off at 11.15?
		
Click to expand...

Its this one on the sea front by the look of it mate. Just up the coast from the golf club.

http://www.hungryhorse.co.uk/index.php/pub-finder/details/seahorse-new-brighton


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its this one on the sea front by the look of it mate. Just up the coast from the golf club.

http://www.hungryhorse.co.uk/index.php/pub-finder/details/seahorse-new-brighton

Click to expand...

Cheers Scott, it only came up with Ellesmere when I searched, that's a lot closer, I will still be there a bit earlier though I think, dependent on how hungry I am, don't want too much before playing and want to get the journey out of me and relax.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Cheers Scott, it only came up with Ellesmere when I searched, that's a lot closer, I will still be there a bit earlier though I think, dependent on how hungry I am, don't want too much before playing and want to get the journey out of me and relax.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's the one in New brighton, Fish. As I say, its only a few minutes away from the course. I'll aim for about 9.30 - 9.45.

I can't remember if Wallasey have any practice facilities, apart from a putting green iirc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 26, 2013)

Breakfast is good for me gents  see you there for 930ish .


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like waterproofs will be needed tomorrow   60% chance of rain starting from 1pm with thunder & lightening forecast

http://www.golfweather.com/united-kingdom/merseyside/wallasey-golf-club/75953


----------



## Birchy (Jul 27, 2013)

How depressing is it putting waterproofs back in the bag


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not looking good for Monday either


----------



## Birchy (Jul 27, 2013)

This weather better not knacker tomorrow up! Will be mighty pissed off!!!


----------



## Junior (Jul 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			This weather better not knacker tomorrow up! Will be mighty pissed off!!!
		
Click to expand...

Looks like we will be starting off in sunshine but finishing in pourinf rain.,...not good given my waterproof's are un my locker !!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2013)

We'll I'm up, looking forward to some breakie and then some golf and sea air at the home of Stableford


----------



## Birchy (Jul 28, 2013)

Im away in next 10 mins 

Its like middle of winter here!! Have a word with yourself weather!


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2013)

Suns out and warm here at Wallasey, course looks fantastic.  Pro says only expecting a fee showers later, let's hope he's right.  Were off the yellows but that still looks pretty mean on some holes.  Just watched a few tee off mainly with irons off the 1st.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 28, 2013)

Still waiting in ours cos Stuey has forgotten his shoes - wont be there until after ten!


----------



## Junior (Jul 28, 2013)

Just at the golf club now, gonna get some brekki here gents and soak it up a bit !!


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 28, 2013)

Good to see you all today Fellas and well done Birchy,10th place but only 1 shot off the winning score of 36 :thup:

I'm struggling to fathom how that course isn't ranked a hell of a lot higher. Apparently Theres 64 places between Wallasey and Royal Liverpool in the top 100 courses in England, Wallasey being ranked at 74th, RL at 10th.

...   does anyone want to buy a Seemore putter :fore:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Good to see you all today Fellas and well done Birchy,10th place but only 1 shot off the winning score of 36 :thup:

I'm struggling to fathom how that course isn't ranked a hell of a lot higher. Apparently Theres 64 places between Wallasey and Royal Liverpool in the top 100 courses in England, Wallasey being ranked at 74th, RL at 10th.

...   does anyone want to buy a Seemore putter :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I see what you mean. Wallasey is a good bit better than Royal Liverpool, as a golf course.

Seemore - well you do see more of the green with it, so you can't do them under the trading standards act. :ears:


----------



## Val (Jul 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Good to see you all today Fellas and well done Birchy,10th place but only 1 shot off the winning score of 36 :thup:

I'm struggling to fathom how that course isn't ranked a hell of a lot higher. Apparently Theres 64 places between Wallasey and Royal Liverpool in the top 100 courses in England, Wallasey being ranked at 74th, RL at 10th.

...   does anyone want to buy a Seemore putter :fore:
		
Click to expand...

What kind?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, I see what you mean. Wallasey is a good bit better than Royal Liverpool, as a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

I do like Hoylake, The grandeur of the place was superb and there was a real sense of occasion there, definately overrated though.
  Another good example is another course I like but also possibly overrated...  Trevose at no 31. in a great setting but as a golf course it's just nowhere near as good as Wallasey.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			What kind?
		
Click to expand...

Im only joking Val,   Well for now anyway 

Its an old FGP that I picked up a few weeks ago, I've putted well with it up until today. It wasn't just the putter that was off it was the whole game today.  Im just going to stick a thinner grip on it for now and see how it goes :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Good to see you all today Fellas and well done Birchy,10th place but only 1 shot off the winning score of 36 :thup:

I'm struggling to fathom how that course isn't ranked a hell of a lot higher. Apparently Theres 64 places between Wallasey and Royal Liverpool in the top 100 courses in England, Wallasey being ranked at 74th, RL at 10th.

...   does anyone want to buy a Seemore putter :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave . I was a bit worried I might of been out of my depth after being cut to 13 but it showed I can still compete at least at that mark. 

It was a great day out and I thought the course was superb. Just enough blind shots to make it interesting without being a farce and plenty holes that felt really panoramic and enclosed.

Im deffo up for playing the same comp next year :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im only joking Val,   Well for now anyway 

Its an old FGP that I picked up a few weeks ago, I've putted well with it up until today. It wasn't just the putter that was off it was the whole game today.  Im just going to stick a thinner grip on it for now and see how it goes :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 thought so Dave, I like seemore putters


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

A few pics that I took :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'm struggling to fathom how that course isn't ranked a hell of a lot higher. Apparently Theres 64 places between Wallasey and Royal Liverpool in the top 100 courses in England, Wallasey being ranked at 74th, RL at 10th.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed 10th seems too high and 74th  a bit low. But 50 of those places would be because Hoylake is on the Open Rota!

I'd still rate Hoylake as better than Wallasey though. And no way could Wallasey hold The Open - car parking alone would count it out! Still a nice course and well done - particularly Birchy!


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2013)

Good to meet up with everyone again, great company on the day with Dave & Andy.

Best course I've played along that North West coast. Strip away the history, clubhouse and association with Opens of others like Hoylake and Wallasey is head & shoulders a better _course_ than Royal Liverpool. So much more character, a fair but tough course.  

Well done to Scott, to still come in with that score (35) off 3/4's of your new 13 handicap is truly inspiring for those of us attempting to do the same, especially when over 60% of the field came in under 30!

Easy drive early morning getting their in only 90 minutes but took 2hrs back in heavier traffic, I enquired about joining Wallasey in March on a country membership and now after playing the course and being around the clubhouse and speaking to some officials yesterday, I can see that happening before the winter. 

Pictures of Wallasey & New Brighton just down the road where we met for Breakfast.


----------



## Junior (Jul 29, 2013)

Great day yesterday fella's - thanks to Dave and Robin for their company.  I really enjoyed the course.  I dont think its is as good as Hillside or Formby but I would put the course ahead of Hoylake, although i do think Hoylake has 5 or 6 better holes than Wallasey.  

Definately one to sign up for again next year.


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2013)

Junior said:



			Great day yesterday fella's - thanks to Dave and Robin for their company.  I really enjoyed the course.  I dont think its is as good as Hillside or Formby but I would put the course ahead of Hoylake, although i do think Hoylake has 5 or 6 better holes than Wallasey.  

Definately one to sign up for again next year.
		
Click to expand...

I think Formby is very unique as it has its Pine tree's giving a parkland feel along with Heather lined fairways offering a Heathland feel and of course all the time its an excellent links course.

I would however say that I enjoyed Wallasey far more as a links course as it was far more coastal with picturesque sea views where-as Formby you don't or I didn't see much of the coast, as-such you are protected more at Formby from the elements.  We were lucky to a degree yesterday although we all got wet down the 14th but I would think Wallasey is more of a beast off the whites and especially in the winter and high winds!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Good to meet up with everyone again, great company on the day with Dave & Andy.

Best course I've played along that North West coast. Strip away the history, clubhouse and association with Opens of others like Hoylake and Wallasey is head & shoulders a better _course_ than Royal Liverpool. So much more character, a fair but tough course.  

Well done to Scott, to still come in with that score (35) off 3/4's of your new 13 handicap is truly inspiring for those of us attempting to do the same, especially when over 60% of the field came in under 30!

Easy drive early morning getting their in only 90 minutes but took 2hrs back in heavier traffic, I enquired about joining Wallasey in March on a country membership and now after playing the course and being around the clubhouse and speaking to some officials yesterday, I can see that happening before the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate :thup:

I was expecting a struggle to be honest so I just thought hit it and find it and see how its goes and that seemed to take any pressure off. Still made a few idiotic decisions but the day they stop will probably be the day im pushing up daisies 

I thought the course was great to look at and very enjoyable to play. I think Hoylake is a slightly tougher test of golf but if I had to pick one out of the two to play every week it would be Wallasey.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Easy drive early morning getting their in only 90 minutes but took 2hrs back in heavier traffic, I enquired about joining Wallasey in March on a country membership and now after playing the course and being around the clubhouse and speaking to some officials yesterday, I can see that happening before the winter.
		
Click to expand...

I think it would be a wise move joining there as a second course Robin after what we discussed yesterday. The fact that the journey is all motorway really helps.  Obviously its a cracking course as well. playing there should help your game no end!   Good luck with it mate :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I think it would be a wise move joining there as a second course Robin after what we discussed yesterday. The fact that the journey is all motorway really helps.  Obviously its a cracking course as well. playing there should help your game no end!   Good luck with it mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Membership forms are on their way to me, emails have been exchanged all morning, plus someone else might be joining but I'll let them announce that when the times right.  Were both just confirming some minor details but the package is even better than what we discussed yesterday


----------



## Val (Jul 29, 2013)

This man has also made an enquiry and it is very very tempting for anyone living 100 + miles away.

I think I may be a North West golf club member very soon, im in the area 3 or 4 nights a month so it's perfect for me.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

If your ever short of somebody to have a knock with you know where I am


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Strip away the history, clubhouse and association with Opens of others like Hoylake and Wallasey is head & shoulders a better _course_ than Royal Liverpool. So much more character, a fair but tough course.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion!

Hoylake (Royal Liverpool) is certainly the weakest of the courses on The Open rota imo.

After Wallasey's really good start, I was somewhat underwhelmed with the mid-round holes.

Formby's front 9 is great, but some of the back 9 is, again, underwhelming. Pheasants squawking at the top of my backswing were a pain too - until they (or it!) stopped which was nearly as off-putting! 

Hillside seems a much more 'complete' course to me - and competes for the best of the non-Open courses I've played (in fact, I rate it better than RL/Hoylake). Haven't played S&A though -and only Dundonald on the West of Scotland.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			In your opinion!

Hoylake (Royal Liverpool) is certainly the weakest of the courses on The Open rota imo.

*After Wallasey's really good start, I was somewhat underwhelmed with the mid-round holes*.

Formby's front 9 is great, but some of the back 9 is, again, underwhelming. Pheasants squawking at the top of my backswing were a pain too - until they (or it!) stopped which was nearly as off-putting! 

Hillside seems a much more 'complete' course to me - and competes for the best of the non-Open courses I've played (in fact, I rate it better than RL/Hoylake). Haven't played S&A though -and only Dundonald on the West of Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.

Wallasey is a very good course but I felt there's too many okish holes. Formby is a much better track but hillside is still my favourite.

It was a good day yesterday just a shame about my golf.


----------



## Junior (Jul 29, 2013)

Valentino said:



			This man has also made an enquiry and it is very very tempting for anyone living 100 + miles away.

I think I may be a North West golf club member very soon, im in the area 3 or 4 nights a month so it's perfect for me.
		
Click to expand...

Im very jealous !! If I lived 30 minutes closer to Wallasey / S&A / Formby i'd be seriously considering the investment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2013)

Junior said:



			Im very jealous !! If I lived 30 minutes closer to Wallasey / S&A / Formby i'd be seriously considering the investment.
		
Click to expand...

I'm considering the above and Hillside (West lancs is too windy), but it wont be for at least 18 months. As long as finances are ok. A few other mates are also considering it, but it will still be a wrench to leave Lee park, in some ways. If Hillside/S and A/Formby were 10 minutes away, I think I'd be joining this year. the 40 minute travel time is one of the downsides.

Wallasey is a good bit better as a course than Hoylake IMHO. The elevation changes alone make it more standout then Hoylake. Where Wallasey gets flatter the standard of holes lessens, but if they were all hilly, it would be knackering to play it.

The stand out holes for me are 2,3,4,5,10,11,12,15,16,17 and 18. The others aren't too shabby either.

I've played it 3 times now, and still always love going back. I think I may go in the same comp again next year, especially with 36 points winning from a field of 115. I was on 17 points after 9 (even with two blobs), parred the next 3, but then the wheels came off.


----------



## Val (Jul 29, 2013)

Well the minute I can get in I'll be in (pending a sample round obviously), if its as good as you all suggest then I'm sold.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Junior said:



			Im very jealous !! If I lived 30 minutes closer to Wallasey / S&A / Formby i'd be seriously considering the investment.
		
Click to expand...

Me too mate, wish i lived closer


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 29, 2013)

Aye, it's nice to dream about playing these courses week in week out.
Got me thinking about StAnnes Old Links.
About 10/15 mins from work (the other way ).
Not in the same class as the ones above but, still year round golf at a lovely course.
Damn, reading this thread could get costly 

Glad you all enjoyed it yesterday, was well impressed with it when I played it.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Aye, it's nice to dream about playing these courses week in week out.
Got me thinking about StAnnes Old Links.
About 10/15 mins from work (the other way ).
Not in the same class as the ones above but, still year round golf at a lovely course.
Damn, reading this thread could get costly 

Glad you all enjoyed it yesterday, was well impressed with it when I played it.
		
Click to expand...

When you joining? 

Next years OOM is looking like a star studded tour with all these delusions of grandeur :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 29, 2013)

TBH mate, after playiing Lymm on Friday, I'm having a think about there.
Totally blew me away,very impressed.
Bit hard for likes of me mind oo:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			TBH mate, after playiing Lymm on Friday, I'm having a think about there.
Totally blew me away,very impressed.
Bit hard for likes of me mind oo:
		
Click to expand...

Ive been looking at a few options too 

Playing all these top courses turns you into a snob :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Aye, it's nice to dream about playing these courses week in week out.
Got me thinking about StAnnes Old Links.
About 10/15 mins from work (the other way ).
Not in the same class as the ones above but, still year round golf at a lovely course.
Damn, reading this thread could get costly 

Glad you all enjoyed it yesterday, was well impressed with it when I played it.
		
Click to expand...

I've thought about St annes for a while now Greg, I even went to an open day there last year.  like you say it's not in the same class as the Southport courses but its still a far better course than anything in inland Lancs. It's just over 30 mins for me, so not too painful.


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Me too mate, wish i lived closer 

Click to expand...

The reason its so attractive is because we live much further away, just playing it an average of once a week would mean I'm paying around Â£8 a round  OK I've got fuel but I would combine the trips with bringing HID's out for an overnight, football, bringing mates and splitting the fuel and future meets with you guys so the more I played it, the better the deal.  I don't think there would be a shortage of people wanting to play it with me


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I've thought about St annes for a while now Greg, I even went to an open day there last year.  like you say it's not in the same class as the Southport courses but its still a far better course than anything in inland Lancs. It's just over 30 mins for me, so not too painful.
		
Click to expand...

Reckon we can swing a deal if there's a few of us.......!?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			The reason its so attractive is because we live much further away, just playing it an average of once a week would mean I'm paying around Â£8 a round  OK I've got fuel but I would combine the trips with bringing HID's out for an overnight, football, bringing mates and splitting the fuel and future meets with you guys so the more I played it, the better the deal.  I don't think there would be a shortage of people wanting to play it with me 

Click to expand...

Its perfect for that and with the amount of time you spend out and about it will be buttons. Valentino would be getting an amazing deal too being paid to be down here half the year :rofl:

I cant say what i really think of you both on a public forum


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Reckon we can swing a deal if there's a few of us.......!?
		
Click to expand...

Its got to be worth asking mate. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Its got to be worth asking mate. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You might get voted for in the OOM courses then Dave.:whoo:


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its perfect for that and with the amount of time you spend out and about it will be buttons. Valentino would be getting an amazing deal too being paid to be down here half the year :rofl:

I cant say what i really think of you both on a public forum 

Click to expand...

Not quite mate but not far away  , I'm in the north west at least 3 overnighters a month, absolute no brainer for me. I considered joining a links course up here for weekend golf only through the winter, I'd get more games at Wallasey over 220 miles away and all year round if I want.

I'll probably play at least 20 or 30 times a year.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Not quite mate but not far away  , I'm in the north west at least 3 overnighters a month, absolute no brainer for me. I considered joining a links course up here for weekend golf only through the winter, I'd get more games at Wallasey over 220 miles away and all year round if I want.

I'll probably play at least 20 or 30 times a year.
		
Click to expand...

I think the country membership category was absolutely made for a situation like this. Total no brainer I agree and fits your situation perfectly especially as up your neck I bet your not paying top whack either as they don't pull your kecks down like they do here. A member of two nice golf clubs, cant be bad! 

Lucky person


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You might get voted for in the OOM courses then Dave.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

More than likely 

I couldn't of hosted at Chorley, Its like the Queenwood of the North with a publicity ban in place so i can't tell you how good it actually is, and only a select few ever get to find out.
 Its a Mysterious lancashire Hidden gem


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			TBH mate, after playiing Lymm on Friday, I'm having a think about there.
Totally blew me away,very impressed.
Bit hard for likes of me mind oo:
		
Click to expand...

I thought Preston was a lot tougher! Maybe because I was having a right stinker  Glad you liked the ourse though pal. I was equally impressed with Preston! 

I must admit I am looking forward to st Ann's old links on August Bank Holiday!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Its got to be worth asking mate. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sure I emailed there for membership info a while back, cant remember if it ever turned up.

I know they are taking on new members in all categories though.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sure I emailed there for membership info a while back, cant remember if it ever turned up.

I know they are taking on new members in all categories though.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's roughly Â£1000 JF and Â£1000 subs. Good club and the greens are always fantastic.  They had a bit of a membership drive last year, I'm not sure what the situation is now. 
  Are you tempted Scott


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I think it's roughly Â£1000 JF and Â£1000 subs. Good club and the greens are always fantastic.  They had a bit of a membership drive last year, I'm not sure what the situation is now. 
  Are you tempted Scott 

Click to expand...

Im always interested in dining at the top table mate 

I did look at SAOL as its just on the limit of how far I would go for a good course and with it being links it has extra appeal. Its on my list of consideration for next year and I will be playing the open comp there in August so will get a good look at it.

Ive re-emailed them this morning to see what they can offer and they replied sharpish and are sending me a membership pack.

Im going to try and see what all the good courses can offer within about 45 mins from where I am and compare.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im always interested in dining at the top table mate 

I did look at SAOL as its just on the limit of how far I would go for a good course and with it being links it has extra appeal. Its on my list of consideration for next year and I will be playing the open comp there in August so will get a good look at it.

Ive re-emailed them this morning to see what they can offer and they replied sharpish and are sending me a membership pack.

Im going to try and see what all the good courses can offer within about 45 mins from where I am and compare. 

Click to expand...

The good thing about it is, like wallasey the journey is almost all motorway.  
I have chewed it over for a while now and I'll probably take the plunge at some point, it would be a wrench though leaving the Queenwood of the north.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The good thing about it is, like wallasey the journey is almost all motorway.  
I have chewed it over for a while now and I'll probably take the plunge at some point, it would be a wrench though leaving the Queenwood of the north. 

Click to expand...

If you boys are joining, or seriously considering it, let me know 

I've been to-ing and fro-ing between that and Fairhaven for a while now........  Fees and JF pretty much identical, if we are going in mob-handed we may be able to get a couple of hundred knocked of the JF..?  Maybe not given what some people have said but worth a shot.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The good thing about it is, like wallasey the journey is almost all motorway.  
I have chewed it over for a while now and I'll probably take the plunge at some point, it would be a wrench though leaving the Queenwood of the north. 

Click to expand...

Yeah it doesn't take long for me to get into Blackpool with it being a decent route. It feels like it would be hard to leave where iam too but the longer I leave it the harder it would get. I pay a grand now near enough though and all these courses seem to be the same bar a joining fee. If you can ignore the joining fee I just cant see the point in staying where I am when I can be paying the same at a top club. 

The next few years most of my golf will probably be weekends too so travelling there after work doesn't really come into it to start with then when it does I might be working elsewhere anyway.



NWJocko said:



			If you boys are joining, or seriously considering it, let me know 

I've been to-ing and fro-ing between that and Fairhaven for a while now........  Fees and JF pretty much identical, if we are going in mob-handed we may be able to get a couple of hundred knocked of the JF..?  Maybe not given what some people have said but worth a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Im looking into all the options mate and getting prices on paper from the clubs etc. Im playing SAOL in August then weve got Fairhaven pairs thing in September so that will give me a chance to look at them two.

The joining fee is the sticking point as it needs to be a long ish term decision when laying out for that imo. Im definitely getting drawn into joining somewhere special though. Ive recently turned into the "you only live once so go for it" mentality.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone fancy at Knock at SAOL..   Â£25 after 5:00pm   Im not on the Kilgrimol comp'  and i have'nt played it for a while so I wouldn't mind another look around.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anybody know the fees at Wallasey?!?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Does anybody know the fees at Wallasey?!?
		
Click to expand...

Fish may know as he was speaking to them about country membership mate.


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Anyone fancy at Knock at SAOL..   Â£25 after 5:00pm   Im not on the Kilgrimol comp'  and i have'nt played it for a while so I wouldn't mind another look around.
		
Click to expand...

I can play next Wed if of interest?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Does anybody know the fees at Wallasey?!?
		
Click to expand...

I think  it's Â£2.2k jf  and Â£1100 a year's subs.

It's almost the same as hillside and s&a .

If it's a straight choice between those 3 then I'd  choose Hillside,S&A then Wallasey .


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I think  it's Â£2.2k jf  and Â£1100 a year's subs.

It's almost the same as hillside and s&a .

If it's a straight choice between those 3 then I'd  choose Hillside,S&A then Wallasey .
		
Click to expand...

That rules that out then.... 2.2k is a bit much....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 30, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			If you boys are joining, or seriously considering it, let me know 

I've been to-ing and fro-ing between that and Fairhaven for a while now........  Fees and JF pretty much identical, if we are going in mob-handed we may be able to get a couple of hundred knocked of the JF..?  Maybe not given what some people have said but worth a shot.
		
Click to expand...

I know the likes of S and A and Hillside let you pay your joining fee over 2-3 years (possibly a slight credit charge, but maybe not). if you were to go in mob-handed, you may get the joining fee for Â£500-Â£750, which can also help.

The other option may be a 6-day membership, if they do them. I know Hillside only have that at the mo, but to get up to 7 day is currently 4-5 years.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 30, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I can play next Wed if of interest?
		
Click to expand...

I can do next Wednesday after 5pm aswell if you're going?


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive recently turned into the "you only live once so go for it" mentality. 

Click to expand...

Believe me buddy so have I recently, sometimes takes something unfortunate to buck you're ideas up but would recommend that approach to anybody now :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I can play next Wed if of interest?
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			I can do next Wednesday after 5pm aswell if you're going?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry fellas I forgot to mention, they can't do next week as Theres a home internationals comp on.
Im fine any other time.. Even this week or the week after next.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Anyone fancy at Knock at SAOL..   Â£25 after 5:00pm   Im not on the Kilgrimol comp'  and i have'nt played it for a while so I wouldn't mind another look around.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at the opens on the website and got the last spot in the Kilgrimol trophy. Â£20 for a bank holiday Monday is a right good deal.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just had a look at the opens on the website and got the last spot in the Kilgrimol trophy. Â£20 for a bank holiday Monday is a right good deal.
		
Click to expand...

See you there... There are a few of us off here going... What time are you teeing off? I think we are 2pm ish....


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just had a look at the opens on the website and got the last spot in the Kilgrimol trophy. Â£20 for a bank holiday Monday is a right good deal.
		
Click to expand...

Theres quite of the NW lads in it, I'm not sure what time they're out though.

Edit- Quick fingers there Karl


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			See you there... There are a few of us off here going... What time are you teeing off? I think we are 2pm ish....
		
Click to expand...

Me, Fish and Greg are out about 9:10 I think 

I think your out earlier than that too Karl iirc. About 12:30 iirc.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Me, Fish and Greg are out about 9:10 I think 

I think your out earlier than that too Karl iirc. About 12:30 iirc.
		
Click to expand...

You may have to Pull out Birchy if you get anymore hefty cuts. That handicap is dropping at a rapid rate. :fore:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Just been delving deeper into Fairhaven and SAOL and I can feel myself getting pulled towards the Fylde coast as we speak :rofl:. Some lovely reciprocals with them two and theres some tasty clubs in their local golf league


----------



## Junior (Jul 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Me, Fish and Greg are out about 9:10 I think 

I think your out earlier than that too Karl iirc. About 12:30 iirc.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Scott,  if your handicap keeps plummetin they might not let you play in it


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			You may have to Pull out Birchy if you get anymore hefty cuts. That handicap is dropping at a rapid rate. :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Luckily ive only got 3 qual comps before then so even a bandit like me will struggle to get that low that quick


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just been delving deeper into Fairhaven and SAOL and I can feel myself getting pulled towards the Fylde coast as we speak :rofl:. Some lovely reciprocals with them two and theres some tasty clubs in their local golf league 

Click to expand...

The Fairhaven reciprocals are very good.  Is it Beau Desert, Delamere, Fulford and more..


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Junior said:



			Hey Scott,  if your handicap keeps plummetin they might not let you play in it  

Click to expand...

Speaking of that mate your even closer! Your only one cut away! I wonder what happens if you've done too well and end up under threshold? Would they still let you play but not win I wonder?


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2013)

12.10pm tee off... Just checked.... 

Looks a cracking course... It's an hour and 15 mins from mine.... Am sat here looking at courses now, don't know why as we are thinking of moving in the next year or so.... But it's certainly fun looking...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The Fairhaven reciprocals are very good.  Is it Beau Desert, Delamere, Fulford and more..
		
Click to expand...

Moor allerton, Moortown, Notts (Holinwell), Sandiway, Sherwood forest, S&A, Wilmslow & West lancs


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Speaking of that mate your even closer! Your only one cut away! I wonder what happens if you've done too well and end up under threshold? Would they still let you play but not win I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

I scraped in by 0.2 last year, I would of been gutted if I'd missed it. I'm not sure if they'd do that though the week before especially as you've already paid.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			12.10pm tee off... Just checked.... 

Looks a cracking course... It's an hour and 15 mins from mine.... Am sat here looking at courses now, don't know why as we are thinking of moving in the next year or so.... But it's certainly fun looking... 

Click to expand...

Just move to Lytham mate


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			12.10pm tee off... Just checked.... 

Looks a cracking course... It's an hour and 15 mins from mine.... Am sat here looking at courses now, don't know why as we are thinking of moving in the next year or so.... But it's certainly fun looking... 

Click to expand...

It dangerous looking 

This could get expensive :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			See you there... There are a few of us off here going... What time are you teeing off? I think we are 2pm ish....
		
Click to expand...

08.10 it was the last time available. 2nd group off so at least one thing it wont be a slow round.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just move to Lytham mate 

Click to expand...

Going to go there early Sunday and stay over with hid.... She may get a feel for the place


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry fellas I forgot to mention, they can't do next week as Theres a home internationals comp on.
Im fine any other time.. Even this week or the week after next.
		
Click to expand...

Next week im down is week of the 19th Aug, light is getting a tad tight for teeing off at 5 come then but if of interest I can play Tuesday 20th.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would be up for Tuesday 20th.... Call it a sighter before the trophy round....


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I would be up for Tuesday 20th.... Call it a sighter before the trophy round.... 

Click to expand...

I'm up for Wednesday 14th and/or Tuesday 20th?

Karl, if you need a tourist guide round Lytham give me a shout :thup:

Living less than 10 minutes drive from SAOL and 5 minutes from Fairhaven its killing me not being a member of either!!!


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'm up for Wednesday 14th and/or Tuesday 20th?

Karl, if you need a tourist guide round Lytham give me a shout :thup:

Living less than 10 minutes drive from SAOL and 5 minutes from Fairhaven its killing me not being a member of either!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal! May take you up on that! Defo fancy the 20th. Unfortunately in San Fransisco on the 14th....


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Unfortunately in San Fransisco on the 14th....
		
Click to expand...

Tough life but someones got to do it eh!   Great city San Francisco, enjoy.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

August 20th is good for me.   That 4 for now, it would be great if we could get 1 or 2 more then split into 2 groups, it might just get us round that bit quicker if we need to.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			August 20th is good for me.   That 4 for now, it would be great if we could get 1 or 2 more then split into 2 groups, it might just get us round that bit quicker if we need to.
		
Click to expand...

I could probably do that too if it helps split the groups etc. Will see if anymore come forward. :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2013)

A couple of 3 balls is ideal due to losing the light about 9 ish


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The Fairhaven reciprocals are very good.  Is it Beau Desert, Delamere, Fulford and more..
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			Moor allerton, Moortown, Notts (Holinwell), Sandiway, Sherwood forest, S&A, Wilmslow & West lancs 

Click to expand...

The full list is

Beau Desert GC, Moor Allerton GC, Moortown GC, Notts (Hollinwell) GC, Prestbury GC, Sandiway GC, Sherwood Forest GC, Shifnal GC, Southport & Ainsdale GC, The Wilmslow GC, Wallasey GC and The West Lancashire GC 

I looked into this as the country membership at Fairhaven looked a decent deal but not as good as Wallasey but then with all the reciprocal clubs and especially Beau Desert which is 35 minutes away from me, it became more interesting but you pay member guest rates at these clubs, there not reciprocal as in free!

So Wallasey is still way out in front currently.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			The full list is

Beau Desert GC, Moor Allerton GC, Moortown GC, Notts (Hollinwell) GC, Prestbury GC, Sandiway GC, Sherwood Forest GC, Shifnal GC, Southport & Ainsdale GC, The Wilmslow GC, Wallasey GC and The West Lancashire GC 

I looked into this as the country membership at Fairhaven looked a decent deal but not as good as Wallasey but then with all the reciprocal clubs and especially Beau Desert which is 35 minutes away from me, it became more interesting but you pay member guest rates at these clubs, there not reciprocal as in free!

So Wallasey is still way out in front currently.
		
Click to expand...

How much is the country membership at Wallasey?


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			How much is the country membership at Wallasey?
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			August 20th is good for me.   That 4 for now, it would be great if we could get 1 or 2 more then split into 2 groups, it might just get us round that bit quicker if we need to.
		
Click to expand...

What time you looking at on the 20th ?
Finish work at 3pm and only 10-15 mins away.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			What time you looking at on the 20th ?
Finish work at 3pm and only 10-15 mins away.
		
Click to expand...

I think about 5pm was mentioned. Should be good enough time wise for 3 balls I reckon?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think about 5pm was mentioned. Should be good enough time wise for 3 balls I reckon?
		
Click to expand...

Will let you know later. But count me in for now :thup:
Oh aye, got to work on the 26th Scott, so I will have to shoot off after playing


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll phone SAOL tomorrow fellas. if all is good for that date I'll start another thread.


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'll phone SAOL tomorrow fellas. if all is good for that date I'll start another thread.
		
Click to expand...

Good man Dave :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry fellas, I don't know how I managed to forget but I can't make the 20th aug at SAOL as I'm on holiday.  You guys go ahead as it seems a good date for everyone, I'll get up there another time :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry fellas, I don't know how I managed to forget but I can't make the 20th aug at SAOL as I'm on holiday.  You guys go ahead as it seems a good date for everyone, I'll get up there another time :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to here that pal... Could you not arrange with hid for you to travel back for the day and play ?!?  I can safely say that knowing that I would be, to quote a Scouser term 'bin bagged' if I even contemplated mentioning it


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 31, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Sorry to here that pal... Could you not arrange with hid for you to travel back for the day and play ?!?  I can safely say that knowing that I would be, to quote a Scouser term 'bin bagged' if I even contemplated mentioning it 

Click to expand...


I don't fancy being 'Bin Bagged' Karl  
Sorry I can't make it. I seem to of recently developed a bad habit of agreeing to anything golf related without even thinking about it


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 15, 2013)

Does anybody still fancy a game on Tuesday evening?!? Just back off holidays and fancy a game....


----------



## Val (Aug 15, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Does anybody still fancy a game on Tuesday evening?!? Just back off holidays and fancy a game....
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the area Tuesday mate if your looking for a game, happy with your place if it comes to it


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 15, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I'm in the area Tuesday mate if your looking for a game, happy with your place if it comes to it
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate.... Nice one, Will pencil it in and see if anybody else fancies a crack either at Lymm or somewhere else.....


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 15, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Hi mate.... Nice one, Will pencil it in and see if anybody else fancies a crack either at Lymm or somewhere else.....
		
Click to expand...

I could be interested in a game Tuesday, let you know tomorrow if work allows......


----------



## Val (Aug 15, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Hi mate.... Nice one, Will pencil it in and see if anybody else fancies a crack either at Lymm or somewhere else.....
		
Click to expand...

Cool, light is against us just now so earlier the better I reckon


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, it's getting darker... I am off work, so just let me know what time is best!


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Yeah, it's getting darker... I am off work, so just let me know what time is best!
		
Click to expand...

If NW Jocko can let us know how early he can get to Lymm I may be able to work around it.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 16, 2013)

Valentino said:



			If NW Jocko can let us know how early he can get to Lymm I may be able to work around it.
		
Click to expand...

Still don't know if I'm working down south on Tuesday yet. If not I can pretty much get to lymm for any time.

If you guys arrange a time and I'll update this as soon as I know


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Still don't know if I'm working down south on Tuesday yet. If not I can pretty much get to lymm for any time.

If you guys arrange a time and I'll update this as soon as I know
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Iain,

Karl, you ok with half 3?


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good for me pal. Will double check with the club calendar, but am sure is ok....


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 16, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Good for me pal. Will double check with the club calendar, but am sure is ok....
		
Click to expand...

99% sure I can make this now gents, be good to play Lymm again, really enjoyed it last time out.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			99% sure I can make this now gents, be good to play Lymm again, really enjoyed it last time out.
		
Click to expand...

Great pal... Just picked up a big stick off our kid to pass on to you ! Hopefully not as windy or wet as today!


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Great pal... Just picked up a big stick off our kid to pass on to you ! Hopefully not as windy or wet as today!
		
Click to expand...

Can definitely play now so looking forward to it. Happy I'm not out in this today, been humping it down all day here.

Cheers for the driver, my quest for one that works continues!!!


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha... You won't have gone through as many as our kid  

Played with garyinderry today for his oom card, he got a solid 31 points in bad weather as slow greens! Hopefully they will get cut before Tuesday! Was such a good round we snuck out for an extra few holes


----------

